# Rough sawn lumber/walnut in Southern California (Orange County)



## huyz (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey lumberjocks!

I found some many year old threads here where people have asked about pricing and it seems to have gone up from a few sources I've been able to verify.

Anyways, I'm looking for a place that can sell me *rough sawn* American black walnut in mostly 4/4 FAS in Southern California, more specifically Orange County (or someone who can deliver it here). I saw that some of you around the country are finding this between $1-3 BF for 4/4.

I've gotten quotes from five "local" stores so far quoting from $6.11 to $11.90 BF for 4/4 FAS. Surprisingly the $6.11 is FAS S2S SL/E.

The main reason I want rough sawn is to lower costs, and mostly to avoid warping as I've experienced in recent projects using s4s lumber from Austin Hardwoods in Santa Ana.

Anyways would love to know if its just a regional pricing difference where you guys are getting $1-3 BF, or if I'm not looking at the right places to buy.

thanks!


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm in the northeast and I cant remember seeing Walnut in that price range in my area. $1-$3 is crazy cheap. My local lumber spots are both ~$10 a bf. I've seen some common grade stuff on Craigslist recently and even that was >$6


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

The woodworking club I belong to mills and dries their own hardwood. This makes cheaper for members to buy. The walnut is 4.50 for 9" wide and down and 5.00 for 9" up. Local hardwood suppliers sell walnut for 8.00 and up.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

In Tucson we don't have any walnut unless it comes from somewhere out of state. It's usually about 6-7 dollars a foot kd. It can also be bought s2s and blank up to 8/4 unless special ordered for larger.

Since you indicated you are looking for wood in Orange County, instead of going to Austin Hardwoods in Santa Ana, try Ganall's Lumber in either Fullerton or Buena Park or Anaheim. My spelling could be wrong on the name, and the locations also could be wrong also, but they are in Orange County, possibly on the north end of State College or Harbor Bvld…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

In Michigan you are looking at $6-7 a board foot at a small lumber mill.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

This place. http://bohnhofflumber.com

Best prices in so Cal on domestic hardwoods.

You won't find it for $3 but you can have it 
for less than $6 last time I checked.


----------



## huyz (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Seems prices around here may not be too far off. Ganahl is $9.73/bf, Bohnhoff is ~$6.84.

I might try hitting up local furniture makers to buy from their supply too.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Bohnhoff sometimes has walnut "shorts", about
54" long, from the butt of the trees. Those
are cheaper I think, when they have them. 
I bought a bunch years ago and haven't used 
them all so I haven't checked back on the pricing.


----------

